# OFFICIAL Nintendo Anti-Piracy Reporting Website!



## DJ91990 (Oct 29, 2009)

website: http://ap.nintendo.com/index.jsp

Now this is priceless. Nintendo has made a sub-website that is not even linkable via their own website[as far as I know], as if they where trying to keep it a secret. This website has pictures of the R4DS and OUTDATED DS Flashcards.

Nintendo has now dedicated an independent website to fight pirates from pirating Nintendo software.
The website has links where users can report to Nintendo of piracy. If you are a total dee-bag then you sure as heck would do this. The website has detailed information on how to spot pirated software in the form of imitator cartridges and disks.
Here is a quote from the website:


Spoiler



1.  Consumers should be cautious when purchasing Nintendo products via online auctions, trade boards or through online retailers.
2. Carefully consider whether to purchase from Asian websites offering large quantities of Nintendo products at low prices.
3. If the product is offered well below normal retail pricing, it could be a counterfeit product.
4. Look closely at the ink found on game discs, cartridges and packaging. Is there blurred printing on the game label? Is the color faded, discolored or does the ink appear to be low quality?
5. Look closely at the Nintendo Seal of Quality trademark placed on the packaging and/or the game disc or cartridge. Is it missing or does the ink appear to be of poor quality?
6. Counterfeiters may ship the game disc or cartridge separate from the packaging or instruction manuals. If you purchase your product online, please note that Nintendo’s games come fully assembled, within its packaging and contains all relevant instruction materials.
7. Use caution when purchasing used games. Make sure the product is not counterfeit, using the same tips outlined above.


Some other sources they failed to mention are e-bay and Creg's List[if I spelled that correctly]

The website also has images so users can tell the difference between fake and authentic Nintendo Software and Hardware.
The images found on the website range from flashkits & modchips to Those 60-in-1 controllers that you see at the mall with crap copies of Super Mario Bros on them.

The website alone is something to check out.
The website link is; http://ap.nintendo.com/index.jsp


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 29, 2009)

Im sure there was already a topic about this,

anyways this is actually quite funny coz the flash carts they have are really old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( well cept for the r4 but thts still kinda old )

Plus seeing as it not advertised anywhere no one is going to no about it so its kinda pointless

Lets just leave nintendo to it


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 29, 2009)

That is what I am hoping will happen.
Their little website will be burried alive by everything else on the internet.

Believe it or not, but this was the 7th result on the Google Search for "4341 ds antipiricy check"


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2009)

Rofl.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't underestimate the power of the Big N. I can see douches who feel self-rightous going to report to Nintendo about other flashcards like the CycloDS, Acekard 2, and all the others. Let's see if Nintendo got the balls to do something about it.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 30, 2009)

Imma report you gbatemp!!! /sarcasm/ But anyway, this is really stupid. Anyone who gets kicks by abiding the law is stupid. Stop trying to be super heroes.


----------



## stab244 (Oct 30, 2009)

It's "Craigslist", BTW.

I love how they specifically mention *Asian* websites. I also love how they forgot about the new side-loading flashcarts that are even harder to spot.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 30, 2009)

They only have R4 and a Passcard on the DS page.
Kinda strange how they have a CycloWiz on there, but no CycloDS.

...Don't worry, I won't report the CycloDS.


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh shit a PassMe that's sooooooo next-gen piracy


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 30, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> LOL ANTI PIRACY TRAINING MANUAL!  Priceless...



i actually lol-ed on that one.


----------



## Taik (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL
Awesome =D

They actually give out informations about flashcarts, names and stuff ^^


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm probably the only one who doesn't find this funny. Slightly amusing, but..

I DON'T WANNA SEE MY SITE CLOSE DOWN!


----------



## Tokiopop (Oct 30, 2009)

I'mma report ALL your flashcarts!


----------



## Fluto (Oct 30, 2009)

hey everybody lets report 
-r4ds
-r4ds iii 
-r3ds
-r4ds sdhc
-r4dsi
-r4dsi sdhc
-r4dsi new
-r4dsi new works with new firmware
lol


----------



## upbumpo190 (Oct 30, 2009)

WTH? PassME? Nintendo, you aren't going anywhere with info about R4s, a PassME, and obsolete Wii Mod chips on your site! Nintendo = FAIL


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 30, 2009)

^^awesome.

Can't stop laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways nintendo fail at stopping piracy.
Their blu ray will be a fail too according to me.

Check this out from their wii modchip section.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This mod chip is to be installed in the Nintendo Wii console.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I remember seeing this site a while ago; if everyone reports all the dead carts, then that'll keep them looking, plus it's possible that N gets all the rubbish off and makes getting good carts *easier*...


----------



## MasterPenguin (Oct 30, 2009)

If you actually look in their manual, they have pretty much every single flashcart. I don't think I saw the M3, though...


----------



## Gullwing (Oct 30, 2009)

HA! Imma going to reportz u allz! I've seen this site before... Weird thing that it isn't accessible through their sites


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2009)

I just laughed at Mario looking so strict, so funny! Like we're 10 years old.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 30, 2009)

I felt it was my duty to make a report. Here it is.

*Date product was found:*
2009-10-22

*Name of store and address where the product was found:*
I found it on-board a ship me and my band of brothers recently seized. Thanks to us these flash-cartridges won't be making it to retail. You are welcome.

*Country:*
Somalia

*Cost of item:*
Free for us

*Quanity available:*
5 cases

*Detailed product information:
(including name of product, such as game title or console system)  *
It says Acekard on the boxes.

*Do you have a sample or photo of products? If so please provide details below.*
Sorry our photographer was sick and couldn't join us on our raid that day.

*Other countefeit products on display:*
Nothing, all the other cargo appears to be real. The weapons we found definitely are.

*Other comments:*
I would like to assure you that if we'd known they were carrying illegal flash-cartridges we wouldn't have stormed the ship to begin with. The U.N. is bad enough we don't want no trouble with Mario.

*Title:*
Mr.

*Your Name:*
Yu Makit

*Company:*
Al Takit

*Phone:*
34 546 234 9843

*Fax:*
Put the message in a bottle and set it afloat.

*Email:*
[email protected]


----------



## granville (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok, everyone, here's how we bring it down- schedule 30 minutes per day where we get as many people on this site as possible at an exact time to visit the site, and do nothing but hit F5 for 30 minutes. Every time the page loads, refresh again, repeat over and over again.

It worked for GBAtemp, should work for that. Now we just need to figure out a time for everyone.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Ok, everyone, here's how we bring it down- schedule 30 minutes per day where we get as many people on this site as possible at an exact time to visit the site, and do nothing but hit F5 for 30 minutes. Every time the page loads, refresh again, repeat over and over again.
> 
> It worked for GBAtemp, should work for that. Now we just need to figure out a time for everyone.


That could work if you schedule it on IRC


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I felt it was my duty to make a report. Here it is.
> 
> *Date product was found:*
> 2009-10-22
> ...



LOL, man, just LOL.
That's one of the funniest things I've ever seen on GBAtemp, nice work!


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 30, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Ok, everyone, here's how we bring it down- schedule 30 minutes per day where we get as many people on this site as possible at an exact time to visit the site, and do nothing but hit F5 for 30 minutes. Every time the page loads, refresh again, repeat over and over again.
> 
> It worked for GBAtemp, should work for that. Now we just need to figure out a time for everyone.



OR if you're using firefox, use ReloadEvery to automatically refresh the page every 10 seconds


----------



## Konachan (Oct 30, 2009)

i lol'd







does this look legit to you? i think it does


----------



## Konachan (Oct 30, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I felt it was my duty to make a report. Here it is.
> 
> *Date product was found:*
> 2009-10-22
> ...



Replace acekard with R4I-NEW-SUPER-AWESOEM-MEGA-ULTRA-HYPER-REVOLUTION VER 2.101.1202120112901230948124813284120941238412309481320BBBOOOOOOMMMMMMMMHEEEEAAA
AAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDSHOTT ninty must not know about flascarts that arent dead'

also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OH SHI-! GUISE WE NEED TO STOP PIRATING MARIO LOOKS MAD!!!


----------



## granville (Oct 30, 2009)

That picture would be the perfect logo for that site, but he needs a Sherlock Holmes hat instead. But I doubt Nintendo would waste time or money making a render of that, judging how bad the current anti piracy is going.


----------



## Langin (Oct 30, 2009)

I did send spam lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 R4I-NEW-SUPER-AWESOEM-MEGA-ULTRA-HYPER-REVOLUTION VER 2.101.1202120112901230948124813284120941238412309481320BBBOOOOOOMMMMMMMMHEEEEAAA
AAAAAADDDDDDDDDDDSHOTT


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 30, 2009)

the only people who will report, are parents who are worried that their children are doing something wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If big N nows the sites where the cards are sold, they should just take a look right there and write down the names of all the cards that are on there


----------



## Konachan (Oct 30, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> I did send spam lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shush! dont give ninty ideas now! XD


----------



## Zidapi (Oct 30, 2009)

Old as hell
It's not linked from the main site because it's outdated

Topic should be closed or moved from User Submitted News.


----------



## House Spider (Oct 31, 2009)

Lets report DS-Xtreme! I wonder what would happen if we were to report Pokemon. Hopefully they'd be stupid enough to discontinue it.


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2009)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> Lets report DS-Xtreme! I wonder what would happen if we were to report Pokemon. Hopefully they'd be stupid enough to discontinue it.



Pokesav even.
Nintendo will have a stoke.


----------



## House Spider (Nov 1, 2009)

I mean anytyhing pokemon as I dun like it.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 2, 2009)

Konachan said:
			
		

> i lol'd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks more legit than my Wii Sports disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JK

I lol'd too.

The most authentic looking disc I have (other than my actual authentic discs) is my burned Conduit disc. I spent about half an hour drawing the label.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 3, 2009)

lol to prophet and gran....
by the way yaymii u could have printed it lol

i really felt like reporting some things i see on the forum to nintendo and this is exactly what i wanted (seriously!) but i am not getting anything out of it so i dont... (even nintendo wont be able to do much)


----------



## Fynolt (Nov 3, 2009)

You know, I actually like the sound of this website. If we keep reporting all of the crap R4/M3/TopToy clones, not only does Nintendo waste effort trying to kill them, but with any luck they might succeed (highly unlikely though), thus resulting in a market more saturated with decent flashcarts. 

Though, I might report some of those "101 in 1" game "consoles" that you keep seeing in malls. Not out of a sense of self-righteousness, but out of pity for the poor children who's technophobic grandparents purchase them for as gifts. Honestly, the emulation and build quality on those things nearly makes me vomit. That and the people selling them at my local mall are real sleazebags.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 3, 2009)

Fynolt said:
			
		

> You know, I actually like the sound of this website. If we keep reporting all of the crap R4/M3/TopToy clones, not only does Nintendo waste effort trying to kill them, but with any luck they might succeed (highly unlikely though), thus resulting in a market more saturated with decent flashcarts.


I said the same thing earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a good idea in theory though


----------

